# Problems After Gallbladder Surgery (July 2011)



## Frankie Jones (Nov 7, 2013)

After suffering a whole year of cramps and diahrea I finally was prescribed Olestry. I'm pretty happy with it as it works like a charm. I understand that not everyone that undergoes gallbladder surgery has this problem but in my case, it was pretty severe.


----------

